# Gear RTA



## GerritVisagie (9/1/19)

Ok, so here I am again to ask advice, it's been a while. (Feels good to be a noob again) damn RDAs spoilt me. 

So my gear is flippen awesome but I run into an issue where after a day or so, it starts to dry hit, not full on "Woestyn keel" but just that slight dry feel in the back of the throat. 
Maybe I'm over thinking the wicking technique here but I'm sure someone get this thing to make bubbles. 

If you get bubbles, please post some pics of how you wick. 

Yeah, mine don't make no bubbly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (10/1/19)

I have no idea, @GerritVisagie, but see here is a review on the Gear. In case you have missed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/19)

Another review by @KZOR here :

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (10/1/19)

GEAR does not need loads of cotton stuffed into the coil or into the wick ports. You need to thin out the cotton some what. Cut the cotton so that it goes through the wick ports but not resting on the deck below. 

I’ll post some pics tomorrow when I pit stop my GEAR. 

Never had any dry hits on it. 
My preferred cotton for this tank: 
Cotton Bacon Prime
Vapefly Firebolt

As for the coil, a 0.30 ohm to 0.40 ohm coil works best. This tank does not like high wattage so I keep mine between 30w to 38w Max.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/1/19)

I just got mine today. It also doesn't make bubbles.

Wicking is super easy on this rta, compared to the Zeus Dual RTA. I yet got to experience dry hits.

My coil is low, just below the deck screws and cotton sized to fit in the coil. 

Like @CaliGuy said, the tail ends just need to reach into the juice ports and you're good to go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faheem777 (10/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I just got mine today. It also doesn't make bubbles.
> 
> Wicking is super easy on this rta, compared to the Zeus Dual RTA. I yet got to experience dry hits.
> 
> ...



Try raising the coil higher, you’ll be amazed how much better the flavour gets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/1/19)

Faheem777 said:


> Try raising the coil higher, you’ll be amazed how much better the flavour gets


I tried and it was far too close to the cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/1/19)

@GerritVisagie I see what you mean on a dry feel. I get that if I vape at 30w so dropped it to 25w and it's a lot less dry for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/1/19)

So I've done more experiments, and this last one basically left me thinking I was gonna flood everything. 
I wick as per normal, fluffing a Lil bit, then I tuck the wicks in, and lastly, I push the wicks over to one side, making an air hole about 1mm in diameter, in both wicks. 

Vaping at 50W no more dryness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/1/19)

@Faheem777 you were right. I just made a small adjustment and it made a big difference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faheem777 (10/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> @Faheem777 you were right. I just made a small adjustment and it made a big difference.
> 
> View attachment 155536
> View attachment 155537
> View attachment 155538



Great! That looks about the same height as mines. I found lower down tends to mute the flavour a bit. Higher up you get a bit of a more saturated vape. In terms of wick length, I found the most optimal length to be if you cut the wick where the o-ring is on the first ledge. I do also thin the wick quite a bit as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/1/19)

Faheem777 said:


> Great! That looks about the same height as mines. I found lower down tends to mute the flavour a bit. Higher up you get a bit of a more saturated vape. In terms of wick length, I found the most optimal length to be if you cut the wick where the o-ring is on the first ledge. I do also thin the wick quite a bit as well.



Wait a minute, are you saying build the coil higher??
I have it down low, about 2-3mm off the deck...
Why tho?? Better flavour? And does it change the airflow, as the way I have it, it's a tad noisy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (11/1/19)

GerritVisagie said:


> Wait a minute, are you saying build the coil higher??
> I have it down low, about 2-3mm off the deck...
> Why tho?? Better flavour? And does it change the airflow, as the way I have it, it's a tad noisy
> 
> ...



No no, meant the coil positioning to be higher. I have mines around 3mm above airflow. I’ll send a pic when I do a rewick. As to why better flavour, I have no idea, coz on my intake rta I build it as low as possible, but on the gear I get immediate muting at that height. I don’t think there’s anything you can do to control the noise, I experience the same. If you cut the airflow there is an immediate reduction in the noise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (11/1/19)

GerritVisagie said:


> Wait a minute, are you saying build the coil higher??
> I have it down low, about 2-3mm off the deck...
> Why tho?? Better flavour? And does it change the airflow, as the way I have it, it's a tad noisy
> 
> ...



No no, meant the coil positioning to be higher. I have mines around 3mm above airflow. I’ll send a pic when I do a rewick. As to why better flavour, I have no idea, coz on my intake rta I build it as low as possible, but on the gear I get immediate muting at that height. I don’t think there’s anything you can do to control the noise, I experience the same. If you cut the airflow there is an immediate reduction in the noise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (11/1/19)

you can reduce/increase dry hits by changing the diameter of your coils.
i am assuming the coils used are 3mm?


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/1/19)

lesvaches said:


> you can reduce/increase dry hits by changing the diameter of your coils.
> i am assuming the coils used are 3mm?



Correct. 
What do you find works best?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/1/19)

GerritVisagie said:


> Correct.
> What do you find works best?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i had that problem using 2.5 coils (not on the gear) and fixed by switching to 3. i would recommend trying 3.5 to see if it’s a wicking issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (11/1/19)

I personally wouldn’t go higher than 3, you would have too much wick and mute flavour. I’m going to try 2.5mm this weekend and will report back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/1/19)

Faheem777 said:


> I personally wouldn’t go higher than 3, you would have too much wick and mute flavour. I’m going to try 2.5mm this weekend and will report back



Please do, and I will try raiding the coil up and report as I find things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faheem777 (13/1/19)

@GerritVisagie been using 2.5mm Nano alien for the past 2 days and it’s working great. Getting very good flavour, no dry hits or leaking. I may just prefer it over 3mm.




I did trim it again after it was soaked by 1.5mm on each side which increased the flavour

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (13/1/19)

Thanks @Faheem777 I may just try that. 

I get a lil spitback / gurgling when I take long draws, at least isn't boiling hot and some ends up on the lip of the driptip.

Why is that happening?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (13/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Faheem777 I may just try that.
> 
> I get a lil spitback / gurgling when I take long draws, at least isn't boiling hot and some ends up on the lip of the driptip.
> 
> Why is that happening?



Spitback usually happens when the wick isn’t tight enough in your coil. Gurgling happens if there isn’t enough wick and the tank gets flooded, in other words, the wick is oversaturated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/1/19)

Faheem777 said:


> Spitback usually happens when the wick isn’t tight enough in your coil. Gurgling happens if there isn’t enough wick and the tank gets flooded, in other words, the wick is oversaturated.


Ok its not really gurgling, more like I'm not used to restricted DL and drawing in too hard. Even with the airflow fully open, it feels like an MTL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Faheem777 I may just try that.
> 
> I get a lil spitback / gurgling when I take long draws, at least isn't boiling hot and some ends up on the lip of the driptip.
> 
> Why is that happening?



Ramp up the watts my friend, solves 90% of my spit back issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/1/19)

Faheem777 said:


> @GerritVisagie been using 2.5mm Nano alien for the past 2 days and it’s working great. Getting very good flavour, no dry hits or leaking. I may just prefer it over 3mm.
> 
> View attachment 155706
> View attachment 155707
> ...



Thanx my friend. 
I have a set of smilelykumeenit aliens somewhere, I'm defo gonna kap one of them.

Also, I raised my coil as you showed, I get more airflow, but honestly not a noticeable difference in flavour. 
I am still testing tho, so I won't discard your theory just yet. 
Thanx tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (14/1/19)

GerritVisagie said:


> Ramp up the watts my friend, solves 90% of my spit back issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Therein lies the problem, I cough like mad if my vape is too hot.


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/1/19)

Take it slow, go for 45 or 50 and work from there. 
I run 0.2 @ 50W and it's not hot at all. 
Airflow on the Gear keeps the coil nice and cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (14/1/19)

GerritVisagie said:


> Take it slow, go for 45 or 50 and work from there.
> I run 0.2 @ 50W and it's not hot at all.
> Airflow on the Gear keeps the coil nice and cool.
> 
> ...



I went from 25 to 35, burnt cotton taste. Eeeew. On 30 and ok with it.


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I went from 25 to 35, burnt cotton taste. Eeeew. On 30 and ok with it.



Cool, as long as it helps. Hope it's better now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

